# Custom Snake vents 3d printed



## MathersD (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello all . Attached is a pic of some vents i 3d printed and wanted to know if anyone else is doing anything similar. Thanks


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 7, 2015)

Good job they look good


----------



## compliKate (Jul 7, 2015)

Those are wicked!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 9, 2015)

look good ,can you do them in beardy?


----------

